

That Windows 8 experience? Confusing. Confusing as hell - andreyf
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2012/mar/05/windows-8-desktop-experience

======
aggarwalachal
I feel that the post is a little too harsh based on the fact that this release
is just a Consumer Preview and the RTM is still 6 months ahead.

I believe that even though Microsoft has just "metrofied" the start menu, this
is still a leap forward in terms of UI.

I understand that Metro apps are still evolving, and this is just the
beginning. Wait till we get to see the Marketplace open to developers and some
amazing apps being released.

~~~
nextparadigms
I doubt much will change. 6 months is barely enough for manufacturers to put
everything together before the market launch. This means there won't be any
major changes before the launch.

I'm not sure how it's a leap forward in UI when it makes the PC experience
more confusing and _less_ intuitive? It might be a leap forward in
touchscreen/tablet UI (still debatable - WP7 hasn't had much success in the
market) - but I just don't see how it's an improvement for PC's and laptops.

